# Well I found some Lignum



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i found what i think is Lignum Vitae, not vera wood? i have been researching it for differences but there arent many, and different sources have slightly different opinions.

what i am asking is if any of you have experience with VERY resinous hard woods? one site says clean with acetone than use gorilla glue, another acetone and tite bond, another says epoxy, another says simply sand wet and gorilla glue, another says its not gonna happen.

so i have had opinions about my wanting to use lignum before well here i am, game time. can i glue the lignum successfully? if not? maybe i will just make a large toothpick that will not break.







the grain is actually greenish, i have a filter on the lens, it also has a very strong kinda lemony sweet perfume smell, feels waxy, and is very heavy for an 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 x 18" piece 32.5 oz or 908 grams


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Never heard of the stuff, but it looks like it would make some nice SS's where did you find it


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


> Never heard of the stuff, but it looks like it would make some nice SS's where did you find it


at an old wood working shop they have yellow and red heart, just alot of different types of wood birch ply, cherry ply, every tool a woodworker would ever need.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks to you i now have to google for information .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> thanks to you i now have to google for information .


ohhhhhhh sorryyyy , **** you made me laugh, thanks for that!


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations on finding some lignum, it's not easy to come across!! I personally would sand but not too smoothly and then try gorilla glue - leaving the surface rough will help the glue to bond the surfaces together. It should be fine but if in doubt you could always pin it as well to offer another level of safety!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I think Flatband got some last year. He may be able to help you.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Never heard of the wood but looks like it would have pretty grain!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ebooks886 said:


> Never heard of the wood but looks like it would have pretty grain!


google it its one of if not the hardest trade woods in the world, its as heavy as concrete


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i found what i think is Lignum Vitae, not vera wood? i have been researching it for differences but there arent many, and different sources have slightly different opinions.
> 
> what i am asking is if any of you have experience with VERY resinous hard woods? one site says clean with acetone than use gorilla glue, another acetone and tite bond, another says epoxy, another says simply sand wet and gorilla glue, another says its not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


I have a lignum board that came from Gatun Lake. The tree was under water for about 100 years, and the wood is well cured. I don't remember any smell at all the last time I cut off a piece.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> i found what i think is Lignum Vitae, not vera wood? i have been researching it for differences but there arent many, and different sources have slightly different opinions.
> 
> what i am asking is if any of you have experience with VERY resinous hard woods? one site says clean with acetone than use gorilla glue, another acetone and tite bond, another says epoxy, another says simply sand wet and gorilla glue, another says its not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


I have a lignum board that came from Gatun Lake. The tree was under water for about 100 years, and the wood is well cured. I don't remember any smell at all the last time I cut off a piece.
[/quote]yeah when googles it is supposed to have the smell (perfume) maybe because it was in water so long? any plans for the board? have you had a look at it for its properties? i want to begin my project but since it is expensive i dont want to have failure from the get go. thanks Henry.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i found what i think is Lignum Vitae, not vera wood? i have been researching it for differences but there arent many, and different sources have slightly different opinions.
> 
> what i am asking is if any of you have experience with VERY resinous hard woods? one site says clean with acetone than use gorilla glue, another acetone and tite bond, another says epoxy, another says simply sand wet and gorilla glue, another says its not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


I have a lignum board that came from Gatun Lake. The tree was under water for about 100 years, and the wood is well cured. I don't remember any smell at all the last time I cut off a piece.
[/quote]yeah when googles it is supposed to have the smell (perfume) maybe because it was in water so long? any plans for the board? have you had a look at it for its properties? i want to begin my project but since it is expensive i dont want to have failure from the get go. thanks Henry.
[/quote]

It appears I may have been misled about genuine lignum vitae and Guaycan. What I have is wood from the Guayacan tree, which apparently is not true lignum vitae. It is very dense and heavy, but does not have an odor nor is it oily. Even the green forks I have are not oily and have no odor, except in the bark. So, from now on, I will refer to my wood as Guayacan, not lignum vitae.

As for the board, I plan to make at least one slingshot. I've been hoping to hear from Gary (Flatband) on how he made out with his two blanks before I offer any blanks for sale. I can tell you that you will find Guayacan very hard to work with ordinary woodworking tools. I used a Sawzall to cut Gary's blanks. I also have a chunk of original Panama Canal construction tram crosstie, from which I think I can get about 5 frames. It was brought up from 60 feet of water in Gatun Lake in the early 90s.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> i found what i think is Lignum Vitae, not vera wood? i have been researching it for differences but there arent many, and different sources have slightly different opinions.
> 
> what i am asking is if any of you have experience with VERY resinous hard woods? one site says clean with acetone than use gorilla glue, another acetone and tite bond, another says epoxy, another says simply sand wet and gorilla glue, another says its not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


I have a lignum board that came from Gatun Lake. The tree was under water for about 100 years, and the wood is well cured. I don't remember any smell at all the last time I cut off a piece.
[/quote]yeah when googles it is supposed to have the smell (perfume) maybe because it was in water so long? any plans for the board? have you had a look at it for its properties? i want to begin my project but since it is expensive i dont want to have failure from the get go. thanks Henry.
[/quote]

It appears I may have been misled about genuine lignum vitae and Guaycan. What I have is wood from the Guayacan tree, which apparently is not true lignum vitae. It is very dense and heavy, but does not have an odor nor is it oily. Even the green forks I have are not oily and have no odor, except in the bark. So, from now on, I will refer to my wood as Guayacan, not lignum vitae.

As for the board, I plan to make at least one slingshot. I've been hoping to hear from Gary (Flatband) on how he made out with his two blanks before I offer any blanks for sale. I can tell you that you will find Guayacan very hard to work with ordinary woodworking tools. I used a Sawzall to cut Gary's blanks. I also have a chunk of original Panama Canal construction tram crosstie, from which I think I can get about 5 frames. It was brought up from 60 feet of water in Gatun Lake in the early 90s.
[/quote]
hmmmm i just googled Guayacan, a very hard wood. what interests me about this hard a wood is the end product. no need for oils, or if sanded and polished enough no finish either. the Lignum is 3 times harder than Oak. so the added strength will make for an interesting project. i ask questions now because as usual the majority of my work will be done by hand. unfortunately the minerals and oils in the wood are supposed to be both a skin irritant and a sinus irritant so i may be forced to put a layer of urethane on it anyway just to handle it without itching, i will wear a dust mask while making the ss.


----------



## derbyduck (May 1, 2011)

they used to make bowls for bowling on greens lol british type of bowling [google it ]it't easier than me trying to explain


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If I had a piece of that wood, the only thing I'd be worrying about is how many tools I would ruin or dull while working with it -- hard as nails.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I still have a 2 pieces I got from Henry. I haven't worked it yet (sorry Bud). Stuff is the absolute hardest wood anywhere and takes an awesome shine. It's authentic Lignum too-not Argentine. If it's oily I would give her a dunk in Acetone for a few hours,then take out and throw your finish on fast-especially if using Poly. Like I said ,I still haven't touched my blanks yet so I'm just throwing out tips that I've read about using it. Keep your tools real sharp though! Flatband


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

derbyduck said:


> they used to make bowls for bowling on greens lol british type of bowling [google it ]it't easier than me trying to explain


dont americans call that a frisbee? lol


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> If I had a piece of that wood, the only thing I'd be worrying about is how many tools I would ruin or dull while working with it -- hard as nails.


after reading on it for quite some time i began reading between the lines. wood working tools-wood working tools is all i read, so it came to me METAL working tools! so i put my coping saw away all my wood working tools and got my hacksaw and metal bits out and its working, its not as fast as say oak or maple, but it is going much better than expected, and the wood is amazing! it seems to lubricate as it cuts, you know how if you kinda get hung up in wood it burns, this does not! not a whisp of smoke, it just turns until it bites again, but it likes to be treated like a lady! if you try to take rough and manly it will snap it off, if you kinda caress it with your tools than it seems to glide you through the process, i had to make a center hole for the forks, and being afraid of the wood i started at 1/8 all the way to 1/2" than i got my dremel and slowly worked it into the hole until it popped out the other side. than i caressed the inner walls until i brought the hole out to 7/8" i have not made alot of progress but the hardest parts i think are now done.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Flatband said:


> I still have a 2 pieces I got from Henry. I haven't worked it yet (sorry Bud). Stuff is the absolute hardest wood anywhere and takes an awesome shine. It's authentic Lignum too-not Argentine. If it's oily I would give her a dunk in Acetone for a few hours,then take out and throw your finish on fast-especially if using Poly. Like I said ,I still haven't touched my blanks yet so I'm just throwing out tips that I've read about using it. Keep your tools real sharp though! Flatband


thanks Flatband, i too have been talking with Henry about this, so i just eliminated the design i was going to go with so no gluing involved. my new design is coming to me as it develops which is fine because i am not in a race here, and you are tight even at 80 grit it is shiny, but even the course cut it came in was shiny.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

very intrigued to see how this turns out!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> very intrigued to see how this turns out!!


thanks for asking lol
the original piece of lignum







after i changed my design, the stock was to narrow to allow for another Gatita, and gluing just did not seem an option. the hole was a bear, the material was like nothing i have ever worked with, it wont burn like other woods once heat builds up in the tools.







front/rear view, for the forks, design is still developing.







an attempt to show how the drilled holes are mirror shiny, also the beginning of the neck of the handle.














the idea due to the developing shape to make a rams horn PFS







more detail cut in using a knife and metal file, it looks like the papa to popshots cute little goat.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I still have a 2 pieces I got from Henry. I haven't worked it yet (sorry Bud). Stuff is the absolute hardest wood anywhere and takes an awesome shine. It's authentic Lignum too-not Argentine. If it's oily I would give her a dunk in Acetone for a few hours,then take out and throw your finish on fast-especially if using Poly. Like I said ,I still haven't touched my blanks yet so I'm just throwing out tips that I've read about using it. Keep your tools real sharp though! Flatband


No need to apologize. I haven't worked mine yet, either.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I have worked and used and glued lignum vitae. i used it in place of buffalo horn on an english long bow that i made. I glued them on with epoxy and they have worked great and stayed on. I think the stresses on bow tips would be much greater than a slingshot, i would try gluing with epoxy, if you are worried just clean the surfaces with acetone before gluing.

I does smell good too


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> I have worked and used and glued lignum vitae. i used it in place of buffalo horn on an english long bow that i made. I glued them on with epoxy and they have worked great and stayed on. I think the stresses on bow tips would be much greater than a slingshot, i would try gluing with epoxy, if you are worried just clean the surfaces with acetone before gluing.
> 
> I does smell good too


thanks, i will have some left after this one is made maybe i will give the gluing a try.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> I have worked and used and glued lignum vitae. i used it in place of buffalo horn on an english long bow that i made. I glued them on with epoxy and they have worked great and stayed on. I think the stresses on bow tips would be much greater than a slingshot, i would try gluing with epoxy, if you are worried just clean the surfaces with acetone before gluing.
> 
> I does smell good too


, since you have experience with the wood you know how it tools, how strong it is, how thin might you go with the forks to still feel comfortable?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

newconvert said:


> very intrigued to see how this turns out!!


thanks for asking lol
the original piece of lignum
View attachment 17280

after i changed my design, the stock was to narrow to allow for another Gatita, and gluing just did not seem an option. the hole was a bear, the material was like nothing i have ever worked with, it wont burn like other woods once heat builds up in the tools.
View attachment 17281

front/rear view, for the forks, design is still developing.
View attachment 17282

an attempt to show how the drilled holes are mirror shiny, also the beginning of the neck of the handle.
View attachment 17282

View attachment 17283

the idea due to the developing shape to make a rams horn PFS
View attachment 17284

more detail cut in using a knife and metal file, it looks like the papa to popshots cute little goat.
View attachment 17285
[/quote]lol!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> very intrigued to see how this turns out!!


thanks for asking lol
the original piece of lignum
View attachment 17280

after i changed my design, the stock was to narrow to allow for another Gatita, and gluing just did not seem an option. the hole was a bear, the material was like nothing i have ever worked with, it wont burn like other woods once heat builds up in the tools.
View attachment 17281

front/rear view, for the forks, design is still developing.
View attachment 17282

an attempt to show how the drilled holes are mirror shiny, also the beginning of the neck of the handle.
View attachment 17282

View attachment 17283

the idea due to the developing shape to make a rams horn PFS
View attachment 17284

more detail cut in using a knife and metal file, it looks like the papa to popshots cute little goat.
View attachment 17285
[/quote]lol!
[/quote]well my friend POP SHOT, until i saw those cute photos i was struggling with how i wanted to carve the face? if at all, your photos were the best front on photos on the net, so if you dont mind, i am going to try to do my best to bring him to life in lignum.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

you're not going to carve it with a knife that's for sure, rasp, file and sandpaper are your tools. I used it for nocks on a bow, it is very strong, but i can't speak to whether or not it might get brittle.

I would feel comfortable with a slingshot made from LV that was 3/8 to 1/2" thick, just proceed with caution.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> you're not going to carve it with a knife that's for sure, rasp, file and sandpaper are your tools. I used it for nocks on a bow, it is very strong, but i can't speak to whether or not it might get brittle.
> 
> I would feel comfortable with a slingshot made from LV that was 3/8 to 1/2" thick, just proceed with caution.


i am using steel working tools only, i read alot prior to starting this project, so the wood working tolls are not being used. and ok my thinnest points so far are 1/2" i wanted to go thinner because this stuff is so hard, but i would hate to lose an ss in the name of thin. thanks for responding


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

its looking good so far.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

cheese said:


> its looking good so far.


thank you sir, more to come today, i hope, we are having another bout of snow


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

now that ive read through your thread and the trouble your having on the lignum, maybe making one out of petrified wood would be easier . good luck and godspeed to you on your self inflicted tourture on making that slingshot .


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

newconvert said:


> very intrigued to see how this turns out!!


thanks for asking lol
the original piece of lignum
View attachment 17280

after i changed my design, the stock was to narrow to allow for another Gatita, and gluing just did not seem an option. the hole was a bear, the material was like nothing i have ever worked with, it wont burn like other woods once heat builds up in the tools.
View attachment 17281

front/rear view, for the forks, design is still developing.
View attachment 17282

an attempt to show how the drilled holes are mirror shiny, also the beginning of the neck of the handle.
View attachment 17282

View attachment 17283

the idea due to the developing shape to make a rams horn PFS
View attachment 17284

more detail cut in using a knife and metal file, it looks like the papa to popshots cute little goat.
View attachment 17285
[/quote]lol!
[/quote]well my friend POP SHOT, until i saw those cute photos i was struggling with how i wanted to carve the face? if at all, your photos were the best front on photos on the net, so if you dont mind, i am going to try to do my best to bring him to life in lignum.
[/quote]
He would be honored. PM me if you want more photos, LMK what angles. if there's anything i do have, it's pictures of John Rambo, Slingshot Drone.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> now that ive read through your thread and the trouble your having on the lignum, maybe making one out of petrified wood would be easier . good luck and godspeed to you on your self inflicted tourture on making that slingshot .


its in my nature masochistic i guess? seems i like the struggle?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> very intrigued to see how this turns out!!


thanks for asking lol
the original piece of lignum
View attachment 17280

after i changed my design, the stock was to narrow to allow for another Gatita, and gluing just did not seem an option. the hole was a bear, the material was like nothing i have ever worked with, it wont burn like other woods once heat builds up in the tools.
View attachment 17281

front/rear view, for the forks, design is still developing.
View attachment 17282

an attempt to show how the drilled holes are mirror shiny, also the beginning of the neck of the handle.
View attachment 17282

View attachment 17283

the idea due to the developing shape to make a rams horn PFS
View attachment 17284

more detail cut in using a knife and metal file, it looks like the papa to popshots cute little goat.
View attachment 17285
[/quote]lol!
[/quote]well my friend POP SHOT, until i saw those cute photos i was struggling with how i wanted to carve the face? if at all, your photos were the best front on photos on the net, so if you dont mind, i am going to try to do my best to bring him to life in lignum.
[/quote]
He would be honored. PM me if you want more photos, LMK what angles. if there's anything i do have, it's pictures of John Rambo, Slingshot Drone.
[/quote]maybe a side view?


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I second Gopher. We used to make a lot of knife handles of lignum vitae. Around here they called it desert ironwood. It made beautiful knives and glued well with epoxy. It is hard on tools, but sands well.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Rockape66 said:


> I second Gopher. We used to make a lot of knife handles of lignum vitae. Around here they called it desert ironwood. It made beautiful knives and glued well with epoxy. It is hard on tools, but sands well.


it sands great, funny, it just acts so different than wood, but for all the work i am loving it


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

moderator! i did not intend this to turn into a build demo show if you need please move to home mades.

thanks


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> very intrigued to see how this turns out!!


thanks for asking lol
the original piece of lignum
View attachment 17280

after i changed my design, the stock was to narrow to allow for another Gatita, and gluing just did not seem an option. the hole was a bear, the material was like nothing i have ever worked with, it wont burn like other woods once heat builds up in the tools.
View attachment 17281

front/rear view, for the forks, design is still developing.
View attachment 17282

an attempt to show how the drilled holes are mirror shiny, also the beginning of the neck of the handle.
View attachment 17282

View attachment 17283

the idea due to the developing shape to make a rams horn PFS
View attachment 17284

more detail cut in using a knife and metal file, it looks like the papa to popshots cute little goat.
View attachment 17285
[/quote]lol!
[/quote]well my friend POP SHOT, until i saw those cute photos i was struggling with how i wanted to carve the face? if at all, your photos were the best front on photos on the net, so if you dont mind, i am going to try to do my best to bring him to life in lignum.
[/quote]
He would be honored. PM me if you want more photos, LMK what angles. if there's anything i do have, it's pictures of John Rambo, Slingshot Drone.
[/quote]thanks for you help pop shot!
below is how i am reshaping "John Rambo's" head it is done mostly by hand sanding







i had to reshape the forks to more resemble a big horn sheep. also hand sanded


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

newconvert said:


> moderator! i did not intend this to turn into a build demo show if you need please move to home mades.
> 
> thanks


OK.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks Henry


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

This thread is so exciting for me! That thing's gonna be a little sculpture


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> This thread is so exciting for me! That thing's gonna be a little sculpture


i am glad you feel that way, i am at a pause at the moment, i am figuring out how to do the handle. i was going to carve little legs underneath it, but it could be almost cat like? or i may just go with a modified hammer grip? whatever i do i want it right the first time, as Hrawk said you can take it off, but you cant go back and put it on


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

You could put a para cord wrap on it


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> You could put a para cord wrap on it


hahahaahhahha when i saw this i was rolling laughing! such a cute little goat with a new hat, in the first photo he seems to be asking whats he doing to me? these photos are great!

he will have a hat, the face is the front (facing away) of the ss' so it will be banded just above his head


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

every time i see the updates on your slingshot, it gets to looking a lil more like the ones from mexico that are something like mayan, aztec or guatamala or where ever that style it resembles is from. every time i see the lil billie goat from pop shot , i think MMM dinner !  







but seriously, ive always wanted a pet goat .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

if i carve my own ideas i dont know what hey will look like, they change as they go? i wish i would have seen pop shots goat before i began so the eyes could be more off centered. my design on this one due to availability of lignum is limited to size of wood.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> You could put a para cord wrap on it


well i tried your idea pop shot, i think its a fail, the sheep now looks like Medusa?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> [font=comic sans ms,cursive]every time i see the updates on your slingshot, it gets to looking a lil more like the ones from mexico that are something like mayan, aztec or guatamala or where ever that style it resembles is from. every time i see the lil billie goat from pop shot , i think MMM dinner ! [/font][font=comic sans ms,cursive]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir, you are right, i am not looking to make a Mayan so after much thought i went to a different style of handle i have not cut it off yet or sanded the hole, plus i put 2 cut ends from the end of the board on the other end of the board to make another very different type of PFS, the middle will be for 2 more traditional PFS'S one going to DGUI.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

This stuff is the toughest wood in the world, this stuff was litterally usedg for the bow of destroyers in WW2 and they needed diamond tipped tools to cut it!!!
Tom


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

tomshot123 said:


> This stuff is the toughest wood in the world, this stuff was litterally usedg for the bow of destroyers in WW2 and they needed diamond tipped tools to cut it!!!
> Tom


tell me! i still have to complete the last of the wood, i have taken time away from the wood because it really hits me in the sinus's


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning Mark lucky you, you have a peice of one of the hardess woods in the world to work with in fact it is so hard and risin and oil filled that it is used to make bearings on propeller safts on big ships at the sea end of the shaft,I remember this because I have a friend that was a old time ship builder,and I talked to him about it when I wanted to carve a peice about 15yrs ago.His sugestion to working with it was a follows,cut with metal tools,if lamenating rough with rasp slowly as not to heat wood to draw risins and oils to surface wipe clean with solvent (actone or laquier thinners )and glue in spacer with blind pins and a glue that will not heat the wood,apply only enough pressure to the clamps to where the glue is ozzing evenly at the edges,let it cure than laminate on top of the spacer.Hope this helps.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

inkspot said:


> Good morning Mark lucky you, you have a peice of one of the hardess woods in the world to work with in fact it is so hard and risin and oil filled that it is used to make bearings on propeller safts on big ships at the sea end of the shaft,I remember this because I have a friend that was a old time ship builder,and I talked to him about it when I wanted to carve a peice about 15yrs ago.His sugestion to working with it was a follows,cut with metal tools,if lamenating rough with rasp slowly as not to heat wood to draw risins and oils to surface wipe clean with solvent (actone or laquier thinners )and glue in spacer with blind pins and a glue that will not heat the wood,apply only enough pressure to the clamps to where the glue is ozzing evenly at the edges,let it cure than laminate on top of the spacer.Hope this helps.


thanks IS, and everything helps when working with lignum, its a bear, and not a cuddly bear. the end product is really nice though, and the worries about durability just arent there. i did demonstrate in different posts what happens while drilling, the resins get hot and begin oozing from the core, vey interesting. it gets hot enough to melt butter or skin, but it just does not smoke? very interesting wood this lignum.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Yea that why one needs to work it slowly and not get it hot but it will last forever.Have a great day


----------

